# photo of our years crop



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are some of the deer that we got this year. They were all shot with gun except for the third and the last one, which were shot with bow. Everybody shot their own deer. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good job papa! When did you take that picture? Is that all you have for snow?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That is am impressive line up, Congrats !!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

How big of a hunting area did those all come from??? THat is some nice bucks all in one area. Hopefully there are still a few left!!!


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

were u get 7 buck tags at


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

photo of OUR years crop

Thats my whole familys harvest.

They came from a 10-15 mile stretch of river bottoms, not all from the same woods.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

that's awesome, must be a sweet area where you hunt, and some really good shots :lol:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

These are some nice deer. what did that last one on the right score? Just curious. it looks pretty wide and good mass.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

the last one my cousin shot with his bow, I believe it grossed 156 as a 4x4 pretty damn nice


----------

